# I want a boyfriend with an accent



## PerfectMistake (Dec 28, 2007)

Very strange request, huh?

While I was on my cruise last week there were so many people from different countries and they, of course, had accents.

I have always loved accents, but this made the obsession worse.

My favorite - Romanian men. There were a few good-looking ones and there accents are SO cute!!!!!!

I don't know if I will ever be able to find that. I don't want someone with a Hispanic accent, 1) I hear it WAY too much and 2) it's not cute/sexy.

Australian, English, Romanian (or anywhere around that like Ukraine, etc.), Italian, maybe German, even a strong Canadian accent...hope this wish can come true LOL!!

Anyone else out there weird like me??


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 28, 2007)

i've always, always, always hated accents. go figure i'm marrying someone with a southern accent lol

i don't think it's weird, though. good luck finding your hunk


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 28, 2007)

My cousin's husband is Romanian, and she brought him home for Christmas. They live in Columbus, OH... but his whole family still lives in Romania, and they visit all the time. I will admit, he's really hot, and his accent is great.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 28, 2007)

HA HA!!!

good luck!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL!!! I thought I would share it.

Nicole - tell your cousin to tell him to move a good looking brother or cousin out to Midland


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm the same way... which is why I'm determined to marry a British man. Haha!

Seriously, my ex is from Wales and I dunno... most folks don't like Welsh accents, but I found it so cute. So you're not alone.


----------



## Claire_CD (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello lassies. I hail fay Scotland.


----------



## Andi (Dec 28, 2007)

I love Dutch accents, the language itself is also very adorable sounding. I`m a sucker for southern accents, so thank god my fiancÃ© is originally from El Paso, TX. He kinda got rid of his accent because he moved away after high school, but heÂ´ll do a little "cowboy talk" for me every once in a while. Sigh, itÂ´s so sexy!

btw, my dentist is Romanian. HeÂ´s an old horndog though, so his accent makes him sound even more perverted lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif btw, my dentist is Romanian. HeÂ´s an old horndog though, so his accent makes him sound even more perverted lol lol..

Although my boyfriend doesn't have an accent, I do like them. (some)


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 28, 2007)

i've always wanted to find a guy with a nice accent too. but i have enough trouble finding any decent guys in the first place so i'd just be an added bonus haha.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 28, 2007)

hahah me too, this spring me and a friend are traveling all through europe... england, france, spain. And we have our hearts set on nice barcelona guys with mini mowhawks,, haha yes, i know we're wierd!


----------



## Manda (Dec 28, 2007)

Ughh, I hate accents, I'm always like "Huh???" or "Whaaaatt??" cuz I can't understand! But good luc kto you on your *quest*


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 28, 2007)

Well everyone has one so it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif btw, my dentist is Romanian. HeÂ´s an old horndog though, so his accent makes him sound even more perverted lol LMAO!


----------



## macface (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Swedish accents.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 29, 2007)

HAHA Andi! The Romanias that I found weren't old or horndogs, thank goodness LOL!!


----------



## so fetch! (Dec 29, 2007)

i loveee french accents cliche, i know but seriously, made for melting!


----------



## Annia (Dec 29, 2007)

I love accents too, alas my boyfriend doesn't have one. haha

I wish I could join your quest.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm the same way... which is why I'm determined to marry a British man. Haha!Seriously, my ex is from Wales and I dunno... most folks don't like Welsh accents, but I found it so cute. So you're not alone.

I'm a welshie! Although I have only visited Llandudno and I found Llewellyn Street.I was there with my hot scot.



I have another ex who is english....it is my fave accent next to a scottish accent.

Marrying a british man would be a good thing.In my opinion,they know how to treat a lady.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck on your quest! I certainly have a hard time finding someone with a british accent, although I did date a british guy once (but he weirded me out) lol, but yea...men with british accents are hawt to me! Aussies too



My friend of 3 yrs is Australian and he would occasionally call my cell and leave me voicemails just to irk me! lol

I also dated a guy with a irish accent. Very hard to understand...I felt bad cuz during the 2 dates we had, I would have to say "excuse me, can u repeat that?"


----------



## Andi (Dec 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *so fetch!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i loveee french accents cliche, i know but seriously, made for melting! yup, thatÂ´s always a classic. I can easily fake a french accent when I speak german or english. IÂ´m sure a real french person would see right through it but itÂ´s good enough for my fiancÃ© cause it turns him on.


----------



## Saja (Dec 29, 2007)

I love accents too!

If you want a strong Canadian accent, hit up the east coast......Newfoundland has the strongest accent youll ever hear. Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island (where I am from) are pretty strong too. They are much like and Irish/scottish accent. Hell, I can send ya down a boy hahah


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love accents too!If you want a strong Canadian accent, hit up the east coast......Newfoundland has the strongest accent youll ever hear. Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island (where I am from) are pretty strong too. They are much like and Irish/scottish accent. Hell, I can send ya down a boy hahah

I 2nd that! I'm from the west coast, but i once had a boss who was from newfoundland and apparently hers wasn't very strong, but to be all honest-i couldn't imagine getting by down there..


----------



## Saja (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I 2nd that! I'm from the west coast, but i once had a boss who was from newfoundland and apparently hers wasn't very strong, but to be all honest-i couldn't imagine getting by down there.. getting by?


----------



## KristinB (Dec 30, 2007)

I love men with accents. Take a man, slap on an accent, and it makes him way hotter.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 30, 2007)

I like accents too, if they're not so heavy I have to constantly ask them to repeat themselves! LOL! That would annoy me and them as well, I'm sure. I wouldn't say I'm "obsessed" with finding a man with one though. Men are annoying me in general right now so....accent or not, he'd have to really knock me out!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 30, 2007)

I wanna Aussie boy omg I love their voices &amp; accent. I go to Wiggles concerts with my lil bro just to hear the guys talk. Ah they make me melt. You Aussie girls are sooooo lucky! Send one my way!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2007)

i fall for a canadian accent (probably because i used to listen to Rock Voisine as a kid




).


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 30, 2007)

YAY! I am not alone



LOL!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif getting by? cause based on my bosses accent, i don't think i could understand what they're saying..


----------



## Saja (Dec 30, 2007)

I can understand that. My old roomie was from Labrador, and when her parents would visit, I couldnt understand them. hahha


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't like english accents, maybe because I have one and its normal to me. I love spanish or french - so romantic!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

I know what you mean Mediterranean! American accent is nothing to be and I don't like Spanish because I hear it a lot (this part of Texas has a lot of Mexicans).


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 2, 2008)

we don't have many spanish people where I live, mainly greek, turkish and italian! I actually quite like the new york "gangster" accent!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL! That's funny!!

My Dad and his family is from New York. But they just have a typical yank accent...no gangster LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MediterraneanX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like english accents, maybe because I have one and its normal to me. I love spanish or french - so romantic! funny ! i think french people have a horrible accent when speaking a foreign language.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL!! I love when French people speak French though. I looove that language


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2008)

lol !! it seems to me we don't have an "accent" when speaking french but we do when we speak english or any other language (if that makes sense). now, in the south, it's different, i hate their accent, sometimes i swear i need someone to translate


----------



## Lia (Jan 3, 2008)

My boyfriend has a strong accent! He's from another state and we have fairly different accents. In portuguese, it's like i'm from New York and he's from Texas


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 3, 2008)

Haha Lia, that's funny! Nice way to make it "real" to American's



That is a pretty big difference.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 3, 2008)

Ugh, I can't stand Aussie accents - no offense. My cousin came from over there and the minute she opened her mouth, I wanted her to shut it. She's from Melbourne - I'm sure it differs from location.

I forgot, I really love Cuban accents. My dad and his family have it but since living here, it really isn't as strong as it was before - so I'm like, meh. But when a guy speaks this accent... or even Puerto Rican, I just melt hardcore. Not as much as British accents, because they do it for me, but still I love it.

You guys will see me marry a Brit tho. About them being more respectful to woman, eh - a guy will forever be a guy no matter what location. Haha. But they are more open...


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm a language whore, I _love_ accents with a passion. My favorites are Italian, French, Australian, Japanese and whatever it is people speak in New Orleans (Creole-style French?). I have a lot of friends hailing from all over but I need a man with an accent to full appreciate the hotness.


----------



## megadoze (Jan 7, 2008)

The New Orleans accent kinda reminds me of a New York accent.


----------



## ivette (Jan 8, 2008)

i love french, english, and australian accents


----------



## vesna (Jan 8, 2008)

I love Ukrainians and Russians. Attractive men, attractive accents. The languages themselves ar very nice too. I speak them not quite fluently but I get by. Of course it's not so attractive when I'm speaking it. I like Eastern European accents in general actually. I also like Danish and Welsh.

I go to Ukraine most summers, my bf lives here now but is from Poltava in the East of Ukraine so quite far from Romania. Lovely accent though. Far nicer than my Scottish accent.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I love accents. Very sexy!! I have a Scottish accent living in the US so I hear it is cute all the time!


----------



## Xuity (Jan 9, 2008)

My country is so big that we have many many MANY different kinds of accents all around and I'm into different accents too


----------



## Karren (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got an accent!! Ok... sounds more like a girl than an accent.... But close enough!! hahaha


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats not weird. I understand where you are coming from there is an accent i like but i cant tell you what it is lol! cause i dont know what it is i just herd it once and thought WOW!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 9, 2008)

Well good luck with that then!!Lol! I like British,Italian &amp; French accents!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got an accent!! Ok... sounds more like a girl than an accent.... But close enough!! hahaha lol !! love your new avatar !


----------



## Jobunny (Jan 9, 2008)

I love accents too, especially some British ones, and South African mmmmm lol. So weird, because a sexy accent makes a man so much more attractive than he would be without it.


----------



## Lia (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Xuity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My country is so big that we have many many MANY different kinds of accents all around and I'm into different accents too



Yup - Bruno (my bf) is from Bahia and i'm from ParÃ¡.


----------



## jck05 (Feb 2, 2008)

My daughters boyfriend has a Russian accent....it does have a sexiness about it....he could be mad and cussing you out and it would sound sexy....


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 2, 2008)

coming from the west coast i used to like southern accents...til i married a guy with one and moved to where all i hear are southern accents.... i am a sucker for candaian and australian accents...i dated an aussie and a canadian a long time ago and I guess they got me likeing those accents...


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it would be cool to date someone with an sexy accent. Haven't gotten around to that. I have heard an Israeli accent from a guy (and he was super hot), Trinidadian accent and I have heard a guy that had a Portugese accent. I use to think he was hot.

Out of all of these guys, I noticed that they voices were deep. So...


----------



## bubbleluv (Feb 16, 2008)

i love russian, aussies and brits


----------



## Jinx (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very strange request, huh?
While I was on my cruise last week there were so many people from different countries and they, of course, had accents.

I have always loved accents, but this made the obsession worse.

My favorite - Romanian men. There were a few good-looking ones and there accents are SO cute!!!!!!

I don't know if I will ever be able to find that. I don't want someone with a Hispanic accent, 1) I hear it WAY too much and 2) it's not cute/sexy.

Australian, English, Romanian (or anywhere around that like Ukraine, etc.), Italian, maybe German, even a strong Canadian accent...hope this wish can come true LOL!!

Anyone else out there weird like me??

I love it too.If I ever am single again, I'm gonna make sure to date dudes with accents, lol!

I prefer European accents (Russian, German, Italian, Polish- whatever!) Mediterranean; basically none of the american accents with the exception of a deeeep, gentle, North Carolina.

Whew, fan my brow, honey!

I was working in the call center for Cingular and this guy called from "Nowth Care'linuh" and I about crawled through the line to bite his bottom lip! His voice was so deep but had a lot of up and down to it, it wasn't just all bass like Barry White. It was HOT!

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know what you mean Mediterranean! American accent is nothing to be and I don't like Spanish because I hear it a lot (this part of Texas has a lot of Mexicans). I think a Mexican accent is different than a Spanish one. I could listen to Antonio Banderas talk about dirty socks because his voice is so smooth and romantic.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was working in the call center for Cingular and this guy called from "Nowth Care'linuh" and I about crawled through the line to bite his bottom lip! LMAO. i like accents too. my ex had a cockney london accent and i love love loved it. sounds so manly and sexy lol. i like texas accents too. in fact i just like texas boys in general. i love the whole "ma'am" thing they do and they open car doors etc. sexxxxyyyyy!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 16, 2008)

i really love austrialian accents.

my friend david has one. but ive never told him i totally love his accent or the fact that sometimes over the phone i occationally cant understand what he's saying cause it gets kinda thick.

because of my parents though i can understand middle eastern accents pretty well.


----------



## xEdenx (Feb 16, 2008)

I've never really liked accents.


----------



## RockerTori106 (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I'm the same way. I work at a movie theater and this guy around my age with a scottish accent is a regular and not only is he gorgeous and VERY kind and courteous, but his accent is so sexy.


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think a Mexican accent is different than a Spanish one. I could listen to Antonio Banderas talk about dirty socks because his voice is so smooth and romantic. The Spanish they speak in Mexico and the Spanish spoken in Spain are wildly different and it really does show in their accents when speaking English too.


----------



## RockerTori106 (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *isometh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Spanish they speak in Mexico and the Spanish spoken in Spain are wildly different and it really does show in their accents when speaking English too. Actually, the language itself isn't "wildly different". It's not different at all, just the way it's spoken, like the accent and the order of the terms are different. The words are the same in translation.


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RockerTori106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, the language itself isn't "wildly different". It's not different at all, just the way it's spoken, like the accent and the order of the terms are different. The words are the same in translation. of course I meant the way it's spoken


----------



## RockerTori106 (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *isometh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif of course I meant the way it's spoken



Oh okay lol sorry if I came off like a smartass. Didn't mean to.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i really love austrialian accents.
my friend david has one. but ive never told him i totally love his accent or the fact that sometimes over the phone i occationally cant understand what he's saying cause it gets kinda thick.

because of my parents though i can understand middle eastern accents pretty well.

Oh yes! There have been some Middle Eastern accents that had me staring at the guy and nearly drooling and not paying a bit of attention to what they were saying!!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

I LOOOOOVVVEEE accents!! Nothing beats a British accent for me. I've always wondered if Europeans liked the American accent, it just seems so plain and boring to me.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 20, 2008)

i always find it weird when americans say the like british accents but thats probably because i hear them everyday so to me they're just normal. i have to say i really like welsh accents and irish accents though!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOOOOOVVVEEE accents!! Nothing beats a British accent for me. I've always wondered if Europeans liked the American accent, it just seems so plain and boring to me. My ex (who's Welsh) use to say how lots of people found the American accent interesting. Usually that meant places were accents are strong - like all of the east coast and southern states. Like, I guess they go crazy over an American accent like we would for a British?
I'm with Magneticheart - my favorite are Welsh &amp; Irish. The Cardiff accent in Wales reminds me of a Boston accent - I have a weird feeling that's were the accent originated, most likely not but yeah. Haha.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to hate Welsh accents until we had a big brother contestant called Glynn. You should look him up on youtube lol he changed everything for me! haha.

People here generally love American accents. i dont think i've ever met anyone who has said they love scottish accents though. they're a bit rough and common sounding i suppose.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 22, 2008)

I never even dreamed that I would be marrying a Parisian lolz!dannggggg my fiance's french accent is soooooo excellent and even his english sounds frenchy as well lolzzzz!! And there will be like at times I cant get what he's saying (in English) and he would be pausing n pondering for my english as well.In the end, we'll both ended up talking in our mother tongue, Tamil (indian lang lolz)

and ohh I forgot I love BRITISH accent


----------



## nubiana (Feb 22, 2008)

I find certain accents to be very appealing, too. Especially Andy Garcia's accent!


----------



## makeupcrazy (Feb 23, 2008)

I am irish when I lived in Canada I had to slow my accent down so people could understand.People talk very slow there lol , everyday people would say they loved my accent.In the U.S.A I was even more popular it was great lol.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I can't stand Aussie accents - no offense. My cousin came from over there and the minute she opened her mouth, I wanted her to shut it. She's from Melbourne - I'm sure it differs from location. Hahahahaha!!!! I KNOW exactly what you mean. Especially when they sound like Kath and Kim.




That is why I hate talking on the phone because I can't understand what they're saying and I have to keep saying "I'm sorry, can you please say that again?" or "Pardon me?" I've asked my husband if it was just me and he said he had the same problem, but what would he know? He's Swedish and sometimes they can't understand his English either! And he's lived in Australia a lot longer than I have.


----------



## x33cupcake (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL accents are hot, but not the really thick accents where you dont understand what they're talking about =P


----------



## lilpinkkitty (Feb 25, 2008)

I Stick To Enligsh Guys Coz Forgeign Guys R Creepy Especially Turks


----------

